# Aftermarket barrels for M&P Pro?



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone out there have any first hand knowledge of any aftermarket barrels for the M&P Pro Series of pistols? I see KKM and Storm Lake make barrels. Opinions welcome. I am putting in an Apex Tactical DCAEK as soon as I can for my 40. Always like to hear what everyone else is doing with their guns.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Just curious as to why you would want to replace the barrel


----------



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm no expert. I do observe what others are doing with their firearms. Barrel replacement with something like a Bar-Sto, KKM or Storm Lake is not exactly unheard of. I only want to optimize my Smith. So.....maybe you can elaborate about your seemingly skeptical response. School me. I'm just learning anyway. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

Swamp Fox said:


> I'm no expert. I do observe what others are doing with their firearms. Barrel replacement with something like a Bar-Sto, KKM or Storm Lake is not exactly unheard of. I only want to optimize my Smith. So.....maybe you can elaborate about your seemingly skeptical response. School me. I'm just learning anyway. Thanks for the reply.


I won't say that I am an expert, but I have been shooting and building custom guns for a lot of years. Replacing a factory barrel with a "Drop in" barrel frequently is not an upgrade to any appreciable degree. Although you will see barrels listed as "Match grade, Drop in", it is my opinion that this is misleading at best and intentionally dishonest at worst. A true match grade barrel is far more than a well made barrel. Attaining significant improvements in accuracy comes from a barrel that is properly hand fit to the frame and slide. Every dimension of the barrel, not just the bore, is an integral part of the accuracy formula. The front of the barrel must be properly fit to the front of the slide or barrel bushing. The hood must be fit to the ejection port to insure consistent alignment that repeats perfectly every time the slide cycles. The feet must be fit so that the barrel is pushed fully up into the locking lugs.

While modern manufacturing is capable of outstanding accuracy and repeatability, there will always be variances from gun to gun. To make a barrel that will "drop into" the vast majority of any particular model, it must be made to the smallest acceptable dimensions. This is exactly opposite of what you want in a match barrel. True match barrels are oversize in all critical areas to allow them to be fit to the individual gun.

If you are talking about a "drop in" barrel, my opinion is that you are wasting your money. If you are talking about having a true match barrel fit to your gun, I would ask you to do the following experiment. Place a target at 25 yards. Shooting from a SOLID SAND BAG rest, shoot a series of five shot groups. Measure and average the groups. You may even want to do this with a variety of ammunition to see if your gun favors a particular load. After you have determined what your gun is capable of from a rest, repeat this process shooting offhand. If your offhand groups are the same size or only a tiny bit larger, you are shooting your gun to it's potential, and a fitted match barrel may be in order to achieve greater accuracy. If you are not shooting your gun to it's potential, spend your money on ammo and instruction before spending it on a new barrel. I promise you will be happier in the long run. Most casual shooters do not shoot to the potential of their gun. Replacing the barrel will not make you shoot better. Quality instruction and practicing the fundamentals of shooting will.

JW


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Flyboy_451 said:


> I won't say that I am an expert, but I have been shooting and building custom guns for a lot of years. Replacing a factory barrel with a "Drop in" barrel frequently is not an upgrade to any appreciable degree. Although you will see barrels listed as "Match grade, Drop in", it is my opinion that this is misleading at best and intentionally dishonest at worst. A true match grade barrel is far more than a well made barrel. Attaining significant improvements in accuracy comes from a barrel that is properly hand fit to the frame and slide. Every dimension of the barrel, not just the bore, is an integral part of the accuracy formula. The front of the barrel must be properly fit to the front of the slide or barrel bushing. The hood must be fit to the ejection port to insure consistent alignment that repeats perfectly every time the slide cycles. The feet must be fit so that the barrel is pushed fully up into the locking lugs.
> 
> While modern manufacturing is capable of outstanding accuracy and repeatability, there will always be variances from gun to gun. To make a barrel that will "drop into" the vast majority of any particular model, it must be made to the smallest acceptable dimensions. This is exactly opposite of what you want in a match barrel. True match barrels are oversize in all critical areas to allow them to be fit to the individual gun.
> 
> ...


+1 man, advice doesnt get any better than this. if you are new to the gun thing, take this to heart.

you, not your barrel ,have the greatest area for improvement, your money is best spent on ammo and a fine cigar (ok, the cigar is one of MY requirements and may be omitted without any ill effect)


----------



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Good advice. Not new to being a shooter, just not a active shooter or expert at firearms. I bought my first Glock 22 in '94 and that's what I learned from. Never shot it much. I now have an M&P 40 Pro and to be honest I have yet to shoot it. I was just knocking around ideas to do whatever mods I was going to right from the start and going from there. I agree I would probably be better served on ammo and training. I'm lucky to have a great resource locally for training at all levels from civilians to professionals. I intend to use it. I know these guys personally wouldn't hesitate to use them for my training needs. As far as ammo I intend to carry Federal HST when I can get my hands on some. Thanks again. Glad to be a part of the forum.


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> +1 man, advice doesnt get any better than this. if you are new to the gun thing, take this to heart.
> 
> you, not your barrel ,have the greatest area for improvement, your money is best spent on ammo and a fine cigar (ok, the cigar is one of MY requirements and may be omitted without any ill effect)


I'm afraid I can only partially agree with you again...I thought a quality cigar was a prerequisite for increased enjoyment of any endeavor!! :smt033


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Flyboy_451 said:


> I'm afraid I can only partially agree with you again...I thought a quality cigar was a prerequisite for increased enjoyment of any endeavor!! :smt033


IT IS, but thats just me. your mileage may vary


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

Swamp Fox said:


> I'm no expert. I do observe what others are doing with their firearms. Barrel replacement with something like a Bar-Sto, KKM or Storm Lake is not exactly unheard of. I only want to optimize my Smith. So.....maybe you can elaborate about your seemingly skeptical response. School me. I'm just learning anyway. Thanks for the reply.


Not trying to be a dick or anything I was legitimately curious. I didn't know if maybe you were having problems or just wanted to change it to change. I haven't had nor heard of any problems with the barrels. And my M&Ps shoot like a champ that is what peaked my curiousity.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Bulldog. Feedback was all I was looking for especially from those that have M&Ps. Good advice on function and custom builds helps too. Don't think I will be changing my barrel. Will be taking the common sense advice and go the training route. Like I said just looking for feedback. Thanks.


----------

